# Double top bearing flush



## Futbalfantic (Dec 13, 2015)

I need to have a large (read wide) bearing surface for a flush/template bit. Is it ok to stack 2 bearings on the shank of the bit?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Futbalfantic said:


> I need to have a large (read wide) bearing surface for a flush/template bit. Is it ok to stack 2 bearings on the shank of the bit?


yes if the bit shank has the room...
don't forget to put a thin spacer washer between the bearings to protect the seals.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . A first names always nice , and if your really ambitious filling out your profile helps others help you


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, good advice what Stick says.

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Futbalfantic (Dec 13, 2015)

It was a quick post, I was hoping to get by the woodworker shop today which did not happen. A little back story on the project. I am rebuilding a sewing maching table and used AutoCAD to make a template; which, if the drawing was correct, worked wonderfully. Currently I am laminating two sheets of plywood together. The top sheet has a rectangle with radii cut out. The bottom sheet needs the same rectange but with chamfers. My plan is to secure a guide to the top for the chamfers and use the existing rectangle for the rest of it.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum !




Gary


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Dan. Rough cut out the opening to about an eighth inch from the template. Trying to cut it out with the router is much harder on the bit that just a trim cut. If you put the template on top you can use a pattern (template) bit with the bearings on the shaft. If you put the template on the bottom you can use a flush trim bit with the bearing on the bottom. Either way works. Make sure you have about an inch of shaft in the routers collet.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dan.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Dan. Looks like you got your answers. These guys are experienced and more often as not you will have one or more solutions in a short amount of time; all for the asking. We all like pictures, so, don't hesitate to show us your work.

Bill


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

High, Dan. Welcome.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome Dan.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome Dan. And thanks for asking that question. Know I know the answer too!


----------

